# Insurance quote



## Dave1000 (Jul 17, 2015)

Please can an insurer help me insure this titanium gtr? 36 years old, full NBC, car garaged and estimate 5000 miles pa, responsible owner - solicitor, Have been quote £1200 so far which seems a little expensive!

2010 Nissan GTR - Litchfield Motors


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Dave1000 said:


> Please can an insurer help me insure this titanium gtr? 36 years old, full NBC, car garaged and estimate 5000 miles pa, responsible owner - solicitor, Have been quote £1200 so far which seems a little expensive!
> 
> 2010 Nissan GTR - Litchfield Motors


Talk to Admiral. You are the same age I was when I bought mine (36) with same full NCD. 3 years ago when I insured mine Admiral quoted me £800 for similar mileage.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Dave1000 said:


> Please can an insurer help me insure this titanium gtr? 36 years old, full NBC, car garaged and estimate 5000 miles pa, responsible owner - solicitor, Have been quote £1200 so far which seems a little expensive!
> 
> 2010 Nissan GTR - Litchfield Motors


Try Pace Ward, ask for Daniel..... They where the cheapest I found by a margin, had to fit a tracker.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

I paid £530 with Admiral at that age.


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

Dave1000 said:


> Please can an insurer help me insure this titanium gtr? 36 years old, full NBC, car garaged and estimate 5000 miles pa, responsible owner - solicitor, Have been quote £1200 so far which seems a little expensive!
> 
> 2010 Nissan GTR - Litchfield Motors


Hello

If you haven't had a quote from us already, please feel free to PM and we'll take a look.

Dan


----------

